

Where Should Mobile Developers Focus? - cwan
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/12/where-should-mobile-developers-focus.html

======
TomOfTTB
I'm just curious, can anyone give me a reason why you wouldn't use
Appcelerator ([http://www.appcelerator.com/products/titanium-mobile-
applica...](http://www.appcelerator.com/products/titanium-mobile-application-
development/)). I can understand there might be projects where you need to
code natively but I think 99% of companies would be fine with it and could
maintain one code base (or have limited deviation based solely around
interface issues).

I don't work for them or anything it just seems odd that tools like this
aren't mentioned more prominently in these discussions.

~~~
mmastrac
Three reasons that I wouldn't recommend it after evaluating it:

1) You can't debug it (afaict)

2) It supports iPhone really well, but Android isn't nearly as nice and
doesn't look very native (based on the kitchen sink app).

3) It's unbelievably slow to compile.

~~~
TomOfTTB
It's not that I don't think your points are valid (except for 2 which is
easily fixed through CSS). But I can't see the time taken by writing a few
good tracing functions or waiting for a compile to finish coming anywhere near
the amount of time it takes to develop for several different platforms.

